
How would you market Windows 7? - sarvesh
http://arstechnica.com/journals/microsoft.ars/2009/01/23/how-would-you-market-windows-7
======
icey
It seems like whoever is working on marketing Windows 7 right now is doing a
pretty good job. I'm seeing glowing reviews of it all over the place.

------
josefresco
Down and dirty, guerrilla style. I'd bribe bloggers and exploit social
networks.

------
russell
I guess the Vista guy didn't get the job.

